# unflavored protein



## davidg (Apr 30, 2021)

I wonder if there are people here besides me who don't like protein in different flavors? Even my favorite chocolate I don't like. That's why I order flavorless protein https://gym-expert.com/best-unflavored-protein-powder/, take it with me to my workouts and make shakes. It turns out very good with water and milk. I usually order it in bulk, do you have any recommendations on how to drink it?


----------

